# kidcarsusa.com stay away from them!!!Warning



## yinyang911 (May 26, 2013)

I recently purchase the truck from kidcarsusa.com.let me say WOW!!That was the worst dealer i ever been to.:msp_sad:They would say anything to get the truck sold. I brought a 2002 GMC altec with 61' working height bucket truck.They gave me a call that the bucket truck was ready for pick up.When got their.The truck was not ready to drive of the lot and seem nothing was tested the bucket or truck to make sure it was working as it should.As the sale person starte the pony motor up,it sounded strange and it was hesitating missing run rough and the sale person told me it was normal.I keep telling them they is something wrong with the motor so they took in side the shop to fix it and now it run good. took the truck for test drive it run like..Crap..I mean this truck keep stalling and no power.Got stuck in traffic and other car amost hit me from behind and gave me the finger.don't know why they don't test drive their truck before selling it to the public.Stupid dealer!!So they took the truck in the garage to see what wrong with it.He came back told me it was fix..Took it home driving on toll rd interstate 80 east going home to Ohio..Guess what happen?In the middle toll road as we got on..The freaking radiator start to smoke and steam and it was leaking..man I was so piss off..So I call Curt tillman owner kidcarsusa.com all he could say is sorry .!!So I have to find the garage that sell the leak stopper and radiator cap that blow out and can not find the cap for radiator. I lost near 7 hour just try to get the truck home..To every body out their stay away from this dealer They are a snake oil !!Also they do not inspected their equipment out by the certified person..They told me they inspected by their own shop.i tell you what that do not cut it.. Please people go to a real dealer who know what they are doing and get the truck inspected by a certified person.. and one more thing got the truck home and was lubeing the grease fitting guess what i found in the fiber glass tubing?Bird nest that was binding up the chain in side the tubing as the boon goes up.man i was so piss..A Warning to ALL Stay away from this dealership kidcarsusa.com ..if you want to end up like me.. Here link to the truck i brought from them through Ebay. 2002 gmc chipper dump bucket truck check out our store for more in Commercial Trucks | eBay Motors or item number 321126761406

I am going to file a complaint to better business bureau ..I hope that well do good..


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 27, 2013)

*Leave it up please*

I also had major issues with the truck I bought, my bad for dealing with them. Once I got home, we went over the truck again, and found many "quick" fixes that had come undone during the trip. These guys are liars, they lied about being vets to get me to trust them a bit. I know that this was deleted, but it needs to be known, so other guys don't go there and deal with the same stuff. I feel like a newb because of this, but when they threw the vet thing in, I felt that they wouldn't do me wrong. Well the joke was on me. These guys are straight crooks. So as I was traveling home from Cali, I was dealing with these guys on the phone, they where sending me pics of the truck that I was buying, the truck that my F-I-L picked up was not the same one. I know, I KNOW! Dumb aas me. Never dreamed they would pull some chit like this. Learn from my dumb aas mistake. Stay far ways from these turds. I have no problem with peeps posting this, Darrin may and if so he will tell me. We need to be able to pass on this info to the other guys, like I said, so that way the word is out. The only people that will look out for us is................US!


----------



## mckeetree (May 27, 2013)

Yes, warnings like this need to stay posted. I wouldn't mind hearing comments on the best places to buy a used bucket truck (not including auctions).


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 27, 2013)

I struggled through the first post trying to read between the lines. Then I read where sgreanbeans had the same kind of problems with them. That goes a long ways towards making the first post worth keeping. Perhaps we need a heading, or continuing thread, where we can keep such posts for reference.
While the opinions of most folks aren't worth the cost of the electrons to display them, some folks here are very worth listening to. We know who they are, and there needs to be some way of keeping threads like this available. May as well put it with the threads about the clown in Michigan that paints turds for resale.

Rick


----------



## Grouchy old man (May 27, 2013)

> Perhaps we need a heading, or continuing thread, where we can keep such posts for reference.



Some other boards have a forum called the "Complaint Department" just for letting members tell their story and let others know who to stay away from.


----------



## newsawtooth (May 28, 2013)

yinyang911 said:


> I recently purchase the truck from kidcarsusa.com.let me say WOW!!That was the worst dealer i ever been to.:msp_sad:They would say anything to get the truck sold. I brought a 2002 GMC altec with 61' working height bucket truck.They gave me a call that the bucket truck was ready for pick up.When got their.The truck was not ready to drive of the lot and seem nothing was tested the bucket or truck to make sure it was working as it should.As the sale person starte the pony motor up,it sounded strange and it was hesitating missing run rough and the sale person told me it was normal.I keep telling them they is something wrong with the motor so they took in side the shop to fix it and now it run good. took the truck for test drive it run like..Crap..I mean this truck keep stalling and no power.Got stuck in traffic and other car amost hit me from behind and gave me the finger.don't know why they don't test drive their truck before selling it to the public.Stupid dealer!!So they took the truck in the garage to see what wrong with it.He came back told me it was fix..Took it home driving on toll rd interstate 80 east going home to Ohio..Guess what happen?In the middle toll road as we got on..The freaking radiator start to smoke and steam and it was leaking..man I was so piss off..So I call Curt tillman owner kidcarsusa.com all he could say is sorry .!!So I have to find the garage that sell the leak stopper and radiator cap that blow out and can not find the cap for radiator. I lost near 7 hour just try to get the truck home..To every body out their stay away from this dealer They are a snake oil !!Also they do not inspected their equipment out by the certified person..They told me they inspected by their own shop.i tell you what that do not cut it.. Please people go to a real dealer who know what they are doing and get the truck inspected by a certified person.. and one more thing got the truck home and was lubeing the grease fitting guess what i found in the fiber glass tubing?Bird nest that was binding up the chain in side the tubing as the boon goes up.man i was so piss..A Warning to ALL Stay away from this dealership kidcarsusa.com ..if you want to end up like me.. Here link to the truck i brought from them through Ebay. 2002 gmc chipper dump bucket truck check out our store for more in Commercial Trucks | eBay Motors or item number 321126761406
> 
> I am going to file a complaint to better business bureau ..I hope that well do good..



Honestly, I'm not sure what is worse, your experience or your grammar.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 28, 2013)

Another dealer to stay away from is tri state forestry equipment in west chester, pa.


----------



## imagineero (May 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that posts like that are against AS rules. There used to be a lot of beware ebay seller XXX type posts, but they all got deleted. As we all know, there are two sides to most stories, but this one sounds pretty straight forward. 

A lot of us have been through the experience of selling something that was actually quite good to someone who was just a retard, or destroyed the item, or was just plain and simple a scammer. How would you like it if your reputation got hurt by someone like that talking out against you? The trouble is that AS can't adjudicate, and it can't very well invite all sides to speak their part either - that just turns into a mud slinging match.


----------



## kennertree (May 28, 2013)

I just recently bought a truck from Forestry Equipment of Shelby and they are good to deal with. They found some problems with the truck after I had purchased it but before I picked the truck up. They fixed it all and didnt charge a thing, not cheap fixes either. They're just good honest people and they are honest about their equipment they sell.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 28, 2013)

Global equipment exporters is a good bunch of guys to deal with too. I plan to do more business with them in the future.


----------



## treeman75 (May 28, 2013)

imagineero said:


> I'm pretty sure that posts like that are against AS rules. There used to be a lot of beware ebay seller XXX type posts, but they all got deleted. As we all know, there are two sides to most stories, but this one sounds pretty straight forward.
> 
> A lot of us have been through the experience of selling something that was actually quite good to someone who was just a retard, or destroyed the item, or was just plain and simple a scammer. How would you like it if your reputation got hurt by someone like that talking out against you? The trouble is that AS can't adjudicate, and it can't very well invite all sides to speak their part either - that just turns into a mud slinging match.



I would like to see the owner of kidcars come on here and try to defend his rep. The owner knows what kind of dealer he is. They dont get any repeat customers and make a living on mostly first time truck buyers that learn the hard way.


----------



## mikewhite85 (May 28, 2013)

Truck Depot in North Hills, CA is a great place to buy equipment as well. Lots of reconditioned city trucks.


----------



## mckeetree (May 28, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> I would like to see the owner of kidcars come on here and try to defend his rep. The owner knows what kind of dealer he is. They dont get any repeat customers and make a living on mostly first time truck buyers that learn the hard way.



There are several "outfits" around that operate exactly the same way...they claim to know a lot about bucket trucks but they don't and they target first timers and guys that actually know less than them.


----------



## Grouchy old man (May 28, 2013)

imagineero said:


> I'm pretty sure that posts like that are against AS rules. There used to be a lot of beware ebay seller XXX type posts, but they all got deleted. As we all know, there are two sides to most stories, but this one sounds pretty straight forward.
> 
> A lot of us have been through the experience of selling something that was actually quite good to someone who was just a retard, or destroyed the item, or was just plain and simple a scammer. How would you like it if your reputation got hurt by someone like that talking out against you? The trouble is that AS can't adjudicate, and it can't very well invite all sides to speak their part either - that just turns into a mud slinging match.





treeman75 said:


> I would like to see the owner of kidcars come on here and try to defend his rep. The owner knows what kind of dealer he is. They dont get any repeat customers and make a living on mostly first time truck buyers that learn the hard way.



Some of those other boards even email the dealer and invite them to tell their side of the story. Many times when the dealer sees an unhappy customer talking about them on a board like this that reaches a large percentage of the industry that they sell to they bend over backwards to make it right. And don't forget that Google and the other search engines are going to put this thread at the top for anybody searching for kidcarsusa. Not something they would want.


----------



## Erwin (May 28, 2013)

*Bobcat of Rockford for a SG30 stump grinder*

Here is my experience with Bobcat of Rockford. Filed complains with BBB. They don't care!
The SkidSteer Forum > Forum

"I was so happy that I found a SG30 for my MT55 when I saw their add. However, it turned out to be a very bad experience. Before you deal with Bobcat of Rockford, think again! If you want to know more about it, let me know. I found this SG30 stump grinder attachment for Bobcat MT50 series (MT55, MT52 and MT50) on the internet advertised by Bobcat of Rockford IL as a 2005 model in working condition for $2500. I then contacted the dealership and confirmed that it's indeed in working condition. We agreed to schedule the pickup day at March 25th, 2013. I drove 8 hours and arrived at the dealership on the 25th to pick up the unit after making $2500 cash payment. The sales person picked up the attachment with a larger Bobcat trying to load on my truck. Clearly they did not have a compatible Bobcat (MT50 series) to test run the attachment and load it. As a result of that, he cannot properly secure the attachment to the larger Bobcat, only with the right side attached while transporting the attachment from where it was stored to my truck. After I got home the next day, I immediately unloaded the attachment, started my MT55 Bobcat and try to attach and test run it. First thing I noticed is that the mounting plate (the frame) on the attachment is twisted and will not fit on my "bob tach". I measured the surface of both the stump grinder attachment and my bob tach with a straight edge and confirmed that the twisting or distortion is indeed on the attachment not on my bob tach. Furthermore, the control system which let the grinder head swing up and down, right to right does not work. The grinding wheel does rotate as expected. I immediately contacted Brett (the sales person at the dealership) and informed him of the issues. After working with their mechanics over the phone, I did get the control system work (about 4 hours of work). However, the twisted frame can only be corrected by a machine shop with the proper equipment. I got a quote from a local industrial clock shop for $375 to fix the problem. When I talked to the service manager at the dealership (Greg), He agreed that it is a reasonable price for the job. He then transferred to back to the sales person Brett to get permission for the work. I asked for $500 refund to cover the repair cost and the compromised condition of the attachment. Brett said that he needs to talk to the owner about it. Later he informed me that the owner does not want to pay for anything. At the time of the transaction, I was asked to sign some paper that this attachment does not carry any warranty. I should've questioned that, however did not out of my ignorance. I understand that since the unit is marketed as a functioning unit, the dealership should be responsible to bring it to a working condition before the transition. Obviously they did not do that. In our email communication, Brett did say "Had I known I would have had that taken care of before you took it"


----------



## mattfr12 (May 28, 2013)

Usually when tree equipment has a brand new white paint job and some new wheel simulators you might want to think twice. Schmidys machinery tossed my buddy a good one, truck was leaking antifreez in the oil on the ride home.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 28, 2013)

Average says they a bound to have angry customers with the amount of inventory they try to push , they are used trucks .... Maranuks had 25 at least .... Identical trucks..... he gave me 5 sets of keys at a time and said take your time and pick a truck I spent all day looking finally found a truck that satisfied me , and 8 years later its still kicking ...... To me paint means nothing it's not hiding anything but scratches , if your not qualified to know a hunk a #### take a mechanic engine oil mixing ?????? Plugged radiators , I mean any mechanic with basic knowledge could sniff that #### out in less then an hour .


----------



## mckeetree (May 28, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Usually when tree equipment has a brand new white paint job and some new wheel simulators you might want to think twice. Schmidys machinery tossed my buddy a good one, truck was leaking antifreez in the oil on the ride home.



I have never bought anything from him but got into fuss with him on the phone...must have been 15 years ago.


----------



## treeman75 (May 28, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Average says they a bound to have angry customers with the amount of inventory they try to push , they are used trucks .... Maranuks had 25 at least .... Identical trucks..... he gave me 5 sets of keys at a time and said take your time and pick a truck I spent all day looking finally found a truck that satisfied me , and 8 years later its still kicking ...... To me paint means nothing it's not hiding anything but scratches , if your not qualified to know a hunk a #### take a mechanic engine oil mixing ?????? Plugged radiators , I mean any mechanic with basic knowledge could sniff that #### out in less then an hour .



Thats the thing, alot of people buy a 10-13 year old truck for 20 some k and expect a new truck with no issues. Im not saying lying and putting bandaids on problems is right, but just saying.


----------



## treeman75 (May 28, 2013)

I bought my bucket from I-80 and feel like I got a nice truck for a good price. They had just got eight trucks in and I drove out and spent most of the day going through them before picking one. I had a list of things I wanted done to it and told them how I wanted it set up and we negotiated a price.


----------



## BCbound (May 28, 2013)

This could be a great thread. As long as the trashing is constructive. So good could come out of it. The owners of these companies are welcome to come on and defend there service. The same as the gear stores do(treestuff, wesspur, etc.). Good and bad reviews can be very helpful to all of us. Plus someone on here could have something good to say about kidscar. 

Maybe a new thread with some ground rules should be started.

So anyone know of some good outfits in Canada for chip trucks and bucket trucks?


----------



## mattfr12 (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't touch one without some kind of warranty. Timberland gave me thirty days on a used truck we picked up. That made me feel pretty comfortable about buying it. You can learn a lot about a rig in a few days of driving it.

Some of those guys are pretty good at temporary fixes so the trucks operate like normal for a period if time.

The guy that bought the messed up grinder for his mini should have talked to an attorney. I can usually get a lot of attention out if someone for 50-100$. 

I would have wanted them to pay return shipping with a refund, or come and get it.


----------



## murphy4trees (May 29, 2013)

I got screwed by the V dealer in NJ on a stump grinder when I was younger and dumber... they flat out told me the rig was working but it had a bad gear on the side to side chain drive.. Since then I swore to never own another piece of equipment that starts with V... its worked out pretty well so far.. in the end they screwed themselves, trying to take advantage of a stupid kid.

My buddy says thet their logo of the rolled up sleeve is for all the work you're gonna have to do turning wrenches to keep the thing running...


----------



## chucknduck (May 29, 2013)

*Kid cars usa*

I paid for a truck. I drove for 3 days, when I got there they had sold it to someone else. So they talked me into a chip truck. I flew home. It took them 5 months to deliver it! Then the first day we were pulling our chipper with it, the back of the truck fell of, and we totalled our chipper and almost killed a man. Everything was Half @assed on the truck. I have spent 10k to get it right. They will lie to you all day there. My grandpa is a lawyer. There is nothing you can do if you buy something "as is" and sign a contract. Don't ever do business with them you will get screwed!


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 30, 2013)

I would love for them to get on here and defend what is said. They cant, so they wont. When I talked to the guy, he knew what went down and almost seemed proud of it, that it was a joke to him, kinda a "nanananabooboo, i got yo money, i got yo money" . Put it like this, the pump casing is broke at the top bolt, the top one holding it to the truck, some sort of adhesive was applied to hold it in place.......didn't last very long. Stuff like that, bolt was there, looked just fine. The list is long. We normally don't get a crow bar out and try and pry stuff off when checking it out, but maybe we should. The whole deal was foolish on my part, I admit that. They made me feel good about the deal, I even stressed that I don't like this type of dealing, so they give me all these guarantees that its all good, besides, dude is a Vet, would NEVER do me like that. Wrong. I have all these pics of this cool truck I was going to get, older, but clean with the right equipment. This truck I have is far from it. I don't care about paint either, would have rather had it original, as I am going to paint it this winter anyways. Some other guys may get on here and defend them, as they had good luck, I'm sure it happens, few and far between. Ultimately, its my fault, as I should have waited till I got home. But I was excited, could not get away from the jackassery, that is the big show, fast enough, and the more I had done, before I got home the better............not so much! I could lay the whole thing out, but you all get the idea, they are just down right shady. I was going to go over to I-80, but they didn't have anything ready. They have a pretty decent show there. Since this has happened, I have learned of several guys who have bought a truck from them (kidcars), drove days to get there, then the truck is crap or gone. This is their MO. Wish I met them before. Again, this was a newb mistake and I feel like as fool for it, as I should. Learn from my mistake, no matter where you buy, check those things out first before you give them any money( I know, I know, that is a big "DUH"!) they will take your deposit as well. Know a guy who put down several G's to hold a truck, he gets there from Cali, no truck, he don't want the crap that's there, they tell him "tough" and wont return the deposit. The fact that that I ran a shop in the Marines is my only salvation.I know how to fix it all and actually happened to have a extra pump, so the truck is pretty solid mechanically...........now............after about 1g for parts anyways! But still not the truck I wanted. Whether we should have a thread, I dunno, I think when it happens, it should go up, but a thread might invite newbs to say stuff, just to say it, again I dunno. But the word needs to get out on these outfits that's for sure.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 30, 2013)

One thing I know about used dealer's, they are in it for profit! I try to make purchases through individuals. I try to avoid pressure situations and the lets get er done feeling. I'm however guilty of making bad decisions, I'm better now but anyone on a given day can be taken. I have learned through the years the minute you buy a better deal presents itself so I try very hard to remember that. I bring compression gauge, multi- meter etc and thoroughly inspect any used vehicle.


----------



## epicklein22 (May 30, 2013)

OP already has it up for sale on CL. A grand more than he paid for it.:eek2:

2002 GMC FORESTRY BUCKET TRUCK Altec 65 feet Working Height


----------



## Toddppm (May 30, 2013)

The most suprising thing about all of this is the guys name is Brian? :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused: I would have guessed Jose the way everything is written.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 30, 2013)

Toddppm said:


> The most suprising thing about all of this is the guys name is Brian? :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused: I would have guessed Jose the way everything is written.



Yea .........he's complaining about how he got beat and he's ready to pass that right along to some other poor bastard ! Man that's ironic .... I saw that truck on ebay aswell and I am not smart enough to put 2and2 together .


----------



## gorman (May 30, 2013)

That's cooooold blooded.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 31, 2013)

Can't believe I read this whole thread.
Rules:
1--Look guys, if you'r dealing with someone and they lie to you and then you give them your money, its pretty much on you. The world is full of lying, dishonest stacks of ####, when you find one just walk away. To the OP, why would you buy something that was in such bad condition and then expect it not to give you trouble? They lied to you from the start, it ran like crap from the start. Why would you do business with them? 
2--Next, before handing someone, you don't know, your hard earned money check them out first. I mean get on-line and do a search and decide for yourself if this is someone you want to do business with. 
3--Then if you send a deposit make sure its refundable. They have to be, by law, in California. 
4--Always inspect and if you don't know what your looking at bring someone who does. If you can't then refer back to rule 2 and find someone with a stellar reputation. Yes you will pay more but you get what you pay for. 
5--YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!
6--You are for more likely to get burned by a private seller than a dealer. Dealers have a rep to protect, privates don't.
In most States, dealers have licenses and are regulated and they face loosing there licenses and getting fined if they break the laws. They can even find themselves behind bars. Privates don't.
7--Don't trust anyone (that includes me). Do your research. I hate it when someone buys from me "site-unseen". I want you to be happy with your purchase but that means you taking the time to check it out yourself and make sure its what you want. 
8--When you find someone you can trust, stick with them. Repeat customers are far more valuable than first timers. Trust goes both ways in this game kiddies.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2013)

*I disagree*



CalTreeEquip said:


> Can't believe I read this whole thread.
> Rules:
> 1--Look guys, if you'r dealing with someone and they lie to you and then you give them your money, its pretty much on you. The world is full of lying, dishonest stacks of ####, when you find one just walk away. To the OP, why would you buy something that was in such bad condition and then expect it not to give you trouble? They lied to you from the start, it ran like crap from the start. Why would you do business with them?
> 2--Next, before handing someone, you don't know, your hard earned money check them out first. I mean get on-line and do a search and decide for yourself if this is someone you want to do business with.
> ...



While in a perfect world your post might have merit but private you have one untrained salesman to deal with and many dealers have been trained to profit. Many times a individual actually has worked the truck and if he is honest he knows it's issues. Many salesmen don't know a differential side gear from a input shaft all they know is they want a commission check. This might not apply to you and if so that's great but the bottom line is your boss expects you to sell for the highest amount possible right ?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2013)

Also the laws you speak of many times only apply to new equipment lemmon laws etc. Most dealers have lawyers on the books to protect them not the end user!


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 31, 2013)

Ropensaddle, I don't know about Arkansas but in Cal the laws are very real and enforceable. And no, its not all about profit. I don't deal with any dealers who would dump crap on a customer just to make a buck in the short term. It really is about our reputations and doing the right thing. There certainly are dishonest dealers out there but to think Joe Blow is going treat you right and a "dealer" isn't is just silly. Refer to rule #7 please. I do a lot of business with all sorts of people, dealers, salesmen, auction yards, contractor, homeowners. I have known salesmen who lost their jobs for making bad deals that made their company look bad. I have bought bad equipment from auctions and I have had contractors lied to my face. By far the ones I distrust the most are individuals selling something they have owned for years. So much so that I rarely buy anything from an end user especially when they put their crap up at an auction. I always seem to get burned.
But that is just my experience with the hundreds of deals I'v made in the last ten years.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Ropensaddle, I don't know about Arkansas but in Cal the laws are very real and enforceable. And no, its not all about profit. I don't deal with any dealers who would dump crap on a customer just to make a buck in the short term. It really is about our reputations and doing the right thing. There certainly are dishonest dealers out there but to think Joe Blow is going treat you right and a "dealer" isn't is just silly. Refer to rule #7 please. I do a lot of business with all sorts of people, dealers, salesmen, auction yards, contractor, homeowners. I have known salesmen who lost their jobs for making bad deals that made their company look bad. I have bought bad equipment from auctions and I have had contractors lied to my face. By far the ones I distrust the most are individuals selling something they have owned for years. So much so that I rarely buy anything from an end user especially when they put their crap up at an auction. I always seem to get burned.
> But that is just my experience with the hundreds of deals I'v made in the last ten years.



Yeah I get the auction thingy but at least stuff there is cheap until u get it home  However see if I buy from an individual or a salesman they look into my lazy eye and read between the lines that I might not be happy if they screw me and they know I can find them


----------



## Eq Broker (May 31, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Global equipment exporters is a good bunch of guys to deal with too. I plan to do more business with them in the future.



We appreciate the kind words 2treeornot2tree.

Our philosophy at Global Equipment Exporters is that we want our customers from cradle to grave. I just don't understand dealers who make false promises as the customer will never return and they risk the bad reputation. How do they keep the doors open?

Buyers should do research prior to purchasing from a dealer. This can be done by visiting the BBB and also by using Google. Google the company name with rip-off report behind the company name and you might find some results this way. We just had a customer buy a piece of equipment from a dealer in MI who has not been honest and complaints were on this website about the dealer. The customer was told the equipment was running just fine and when it was delivered, it wouldn't even start. It cost the customer $2,000 to get the engine running. Needless to say he'll never buy another piece of equipment from that dealer.

I hope the above info helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2013)

Has anybody given any thought to flagging the OP's Craigslist ad?

Sure, he got ripped off...and he screamed bloody murder about it. But now he's doing basically the same thing that he complained about.


----------



## mckeetree (May 31, 2013)

Having been in the tree business for 27 years I have bought and sold quite a bit of equipment. The number one problem with dealers is they sell used equipment with no knowledge of the condition. All many know is I paid $15,000 for this and I want $23,000 for it. Worse, are dealers that are selling off inventories they actually don't own. When you see an obviously small operator and the locations of the equipment he is selling is all over a state or several states you pretty much know that is the case. A lot of those guys are going by pics and someone else description of the condition. It really turns me off when they start in with "check it out" because I want ask have they not checked it out? Do they have zero idea of the condition of what they are selling?


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 31, 2013)

Again, bad dealers don't know what they are selling, good dealer do.
Size has nothing to do with it.
The other part of your statement refers to brokering equipment. In that case, the broker has to rely on the reputation of the dealer he is representing. I do this and I only represent the few dealers I trust. If I don't trust them I don't do business with them. And yes, you have to check it out yourself because that is how the world works.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2013)

*Reserch*

What I hate is these sorta posts seem to get removed for most times legal reasons, so there really is no good way to research dealers . Most big dealers will sue or attempt to discredit customers with bad experiences. I say let free speech be free speech and let a customer see the bad and the good!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> What I hate is these sorta posts seem to get removed for most times legal reasons, so there really is no good way to research dealers . Most big dealers will sue or attempt to discredit customers with bad experiences. I say let free speech be free speech and let a customer see the bad and the good!



Hypothetically look into a website at a product like a mower then look at reviews seems many show 5 reviews but only 2 show so I assume 3 were bad!


----------



## mckeetree (May 31, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Again, bad dealers don't know what they are selling, good dealer do.
> Size has nothing to do with it.
> The other part of your statement refers to brokering equipment. In that case, the broker has to rely on the reputation of the dealer he is representing. I do this and I only represent the few dealers I trust. If I don't trust them I don't do business with them. And yes, you have to check it out yourself because that is how the world works.



You have to check it out yourself because most dealers don't know what they are selling, not because that's the way the world works. And yes, if you buy from a broker (which I learned the hard way on that one 25 or so years ago) then you have the whole third party deal with the "well the owner claimed this and that" or the "guy from the county this thing came from said such and such". Facts are just facts. Most dealers just flat don't know the condition of what they are selling because they are not going to take the time to check it out. And, I guess if brokers are relying on someone else to tell the truth you sorta have two problems on that one.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2013)

Eq Broker said:


> We appreciate the kind words 2treeornot2tree.
> 
> Our philosophy at Global Equipment Exporters is that we want our customers from cradle to grave. I just don't understand dealers who make false promises as the customer will never return and they risk the bad reputation. How do they keep the doors open?
> 
> ...


Well the bbb just means the dealer paid money I was a bbb member still could be if I wanted to fork out my cash!


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 31, 2013)

Seems like I'm trying to convince a rooster not to crow. 
Buyers, stick to my rules and you'll be fine.
I'm heading out to work on my equipment to figure out what I have so I don't get sued for false advertising, like I do everyday.
Or better yet, so I don't enrage some gun slinging meth head over a misunderstanding.
Bet you guys don't have that problem.

I'm out.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Seems like I'm trying to convince a rooster not to crow.
> Buyers, stick to my rules and you'll be fine.
> I'm heading out to work on my equipment to figure out what I have so I don't get sued for false advertising, like I do everyday.
> Or better yet, so I don't enrage some gun slinging meth head over a misunderstanding.
> ...



Lol I suppose the perspective is different on the other side of the hen house


----------



## millbilly (May 31, 2013)

Tri State Forestry

Is that guys name Joe? I think it is. I see him at auctions and he makes sure your not gonna get a deal, He post pictures of the tree equipment online before the auction has even happened.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 1, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Can't believe I read this whole thread.



I almost came up to see you before I left Cali, but then thought about the 2300 mile trip home in a bucket!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 1, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> I almost came up to see you before I left Cali, but then thought about the 2300 mile trip home in a bucket!



I saw Matt and came home with a bandit chipper....very smooth transaction!... but was only mabey 2hr. drive


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 1, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> I almost came up to see you before I left Cali, but then thought about the 2300 mile trip home in a bucket!



Yes that would have been to long a drive and shipping a bucket cross country is way to expensive.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 1, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> I saw Matt and came home with a bandit chipper....very smooth transaction!... but was only mabey 2hr. drive



How'd that chipper work out for you?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 1, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> How'd that chipper work out for you?



Matt, its awesome, strong as a work hourse, not one issue.

The only thing Im going to mod is wider axle, just to tippy with that little short axle,
going to see if I can put regular width model 90 axle....you got any lying around lol


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 1, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Matt, its awesome, strong as a work hourse, not one issue.
> 
> The only thing Im going to mod is wider axle, just to tippy with that little short axle,
> going to see if I can put regular width model 90 axle....you got any lying around lol



You bought a 1998 model 90 about 2 years ago?
I don't remember that unit being any narrower then any other 90. You could try going to wider tires.
There is a model 200 I'm thinking of buying for parts. Maybe the axil will will work on your chipper but you would need to extent the finders. I'm not sure that makes much sense.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 1, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> You bought a 1998 model 90 about 2 years ago?
> I don't remember that unit being any narrower then any other 90. You could try going to wider tires.
> There is a model 200 I'm thinking of buying for parts. Maybe the axil will will work on your chipper but you would need to extent the finders. I'm not sure that makes much sense.



Its the 2001 model 90 with the special narrow wheel base, electric brakes, just not good for the foothills chipping on property, its good for street only, way to tippy.


Oh, leaf springs are on top of axle making it worse....im going to put leafs on bottom with "Normal width" axle, this should do the trick


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Its the 2001 model 90 with the special narrow wheel base, electric brakes, just not good for the foothills chipping on property, its good for street only, way to tippy.



Fold out wheelie bar


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Fold out wheelie bar



My vermeer sc 602 is a bit tippy I have seen it try to go over but the pintle stopped it !


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 1, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Fold out wheelie bar



lol, mabey out riggers?? haha


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 1, 2013)

My pintle....


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 1, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> My pintle....



how'd that happen?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> My pintle....



Looks like time for new one


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2013)

Small Wood said:


> how'd that happen?



Well likely the chipper got tippy and maybe he was backing up but just a guess !


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 4, 2013)

Stayed in yesterday to service everything, again, I should kick my aas for buying this truck with out seeing it myself. Sent my FIL and a climber to get it. There is no freakin way they did any type of maintenance on this truck. They painted it, that's it. And did a pretty pathetic job at that.


----------



## deevo (Jun 4, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Stayed in yesterday to service everything, again, I should kick my aas for buying this truck with out seeing it myself. Sent my FIL and a climber to get it. There is no freakin way they did any type of maintenance on this truck. They painted it, that's it. And did a pretty pathetic job at that.



What did you get?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a old Davey truck, ironic huh! 55FT, International. It has those L shaped tool boxes and they SUCK! Cant keep anything organized on the top shelf. I have a crap load of gear and I have to pile it in there. I will say this, the last 2 trucks I had before this one where gas, its nice to have power again. Missed having a diesel. Next year, tradin this one in and getting a elevator.


----------



## ronnyb (Jun 5, 2013)

Really none of our business, greenbeans, but I thought you moved to Cali not long ago. What gives?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> OP already has it up for sale on CL. A grand more than he paid for it.:eek2:
> 
> 2002 GMC FORESTRY BUCKET TRUCK Altec 65 feet Working Height



Gee, in the add it says everything works great so why is the guy complaining?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> It's a old Davey truck, ironic huh! 55FT, International. It has those L shaped tool boxes and they SUCK! Cant keep anything organized on the top shelf. I have a crap load of gear and I have to pile it in there. I will say this, the last 2 trucks I had before this one where gas, its nice to have power again. Missed having a diesel. Next year, tradin this one in and getting a elevator.



Ahh! So it was Davey! Well you had to know you were going to have to go in there, put up, shut up and just take your salary. Not so easy huh? I mean that's why we all do our own thing right?

Anyway:

I don't know to much about bucket trucks but I know I am scared of em. I think if you seller of bucket trucks you should have to provide some sort of certification along with it. I could not imagine myself buying something so great without having it gone over by a professional.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 6, 2013)

ronnyb said:


> Really none of our business, greenbeans, but I thought you moved to Cali not long ago. What gives?



Simple, I hated it.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 6, 2013)

:msp_biggrin:


sgreanbeans said:


> Simple, I hated it.



It was the weather, wasn't it. And all the ticks.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 6, 2013)

treemandan said:


> Ahh! So it was Davey! Well you had to know you were going to have to go in there, put up, shut up and just take your salary. Not so easy huh? I mean that's why we all do our own thing right?
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> I don't know to much about bucket trucks but I know I am scared of em. I think if you seller of bucket trucks you should have to provide some sort of certification along with it. I could not imagine myself buying something so great without having it gone over by a professional.



Well yes but you should know how to inspect it yourself as well before flying it. Mine needs stuff but at least I know whats wrong and if I get ahead what I will change first! Only thing I cannot check is x raying welds but luckily they have been x rayed at least from factory. 

Now my lotto list lol
#1 rotation gear box cause it is needing one.
#2 leveling cables and new drive cable because it is really maintenance.
#3 boom sanded and chem glazed.
#4 lower cylinder repacked or replaced.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 7, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> :msp_biggrin:
> 
> It was the weather, wasn't it. And all the ticks.



Yep and all those bikinis, how ya supposed to get any work done.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 7, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> My pintle....



Holy shizzles ! That looks like someone tried to back up a pretty severe incline ?


----------



## Scott Tinsley (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys I'm looking for a good place to buy equipment near northern Indiana any suggestions


----------



## nitrousbaby (Aug 5, 2014)

I purchased a 60 ft hi ranger from kid Kars its been problem free for 3 years now I can't say nothing but good. I'm calling him this week to take a look at a few chip trucks and I noticed he's changed his name... That can't be good


----------

